# Fernbedienung/Futterboot



## Lupus (13. Februar 2003)

Super :v ich bin das erste mal hier und finde meinen eigenen Beitrag nicht mehr :c Wie kann man nur so blöd sein??
Also dann nochmal: Suche eine Fernbedienung für eine Futterboot ws könnt ihr empfehlen (Modell)und welche reichweite haben die Fernbedienungen so im Schnitt??  ;+  
Soo ich hoffe ich stell mich diesmal geschickter an


----------



## Lynx (14. Februar 2003)

Hier bei den Terminen ist er versteckt.  :q


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2003)

Bekommst in jedem Modellbaugeschäft kosten so um die 100€ brauchst ja keine Supersteuerung 3kanal reicht aus Richtung Gas und köderentladung mehr brauchst nicht. Reichweite solcher steuerungen liegen bei ca 2km. Graupner,Robbe, Multiplex, Webra,Futaba Sind die gängigsten Marken. Die Preise für Köderboote sind ein Wahnsinn hab mal ein bischen geschaut bis zu 1200€ um das Geld bau ich mir 4 oder 5 selber.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2003)

@Splicane Servus bin selbst ehemaliger Modellbauer. Ich weiß nicht wie die Bestimmungen in Deutschland sind aber ne 40mhz anlage schafft mit sicherheit 1kilometer, über Wasser hat man ja die optimale Reichweite. Für ein Futterboot also mit Sicherheit vollkommen ausreichend. Ich hab selber noch 3 oder 4 Steuerungen Rumliegen nur sind bei uns Futterboote verboten wie könnte es anders sein. Wenn man ein wenig Bastlergeschick hat kann man sich so ein Boot selber bauen koste die Hälfte von den Fertigen.


----------



## uhehn (14. Februar 2003)

welcome on board!

es gibt im modellbaubereich prinzipiell zwei frequenzbänder, 35 und 40 MHz, ich weiss nicht genau welche kanäle für modellschiffe zugelassen sind.

Ist ein futterboot überhaupt ein modellschiff?

auf jeden fall kannst mit allen gebräuchlichen sendern eine reichweite erzielen die weit über der sichtgrenze liegt, das sollte auf jeden fall reichen (luftlinie 2 bis 3 km bestimmt)

du bekommst auf ebay sender mit empfänger und quarzen (kanal beachten!) z.b. von graupner für wenig geld, ich glaub ich hab selber noch so&acute;n teil im keller liegen.

falls weitere infos gewünscht, bitte pm.

gruss, uwe.

achtung: 35 Mhz-band gebührenpflichtig. Es gibt noch das 27MHz-band, das im spiezeugbereich verwendet wird.


----------



## uhehn (14. Februar 2003)

@Splitcane: Anlagen im 35 und 40 MHz Bereich haben die gleiche Reichweite.

u.  :b


----------



## uhehn (14. Februar 2003)

guck mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3114948804

oder hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3114284054

das teuerste an dem set ist der empfänger, graupner-teile sind gesucht.
einen einzelsender z.b. graupner fm 314 kriegst du nachgeschmissen, so&acute;n ding würd ich auf keinen fall im laden kaufen.

u.  :z


----------



## Lupus (14. Februar 2003)

* Danke Fernbedienung! Noch ne Frage*

Erstmal ein dickes Danke an alle! #g 
Ihr habt mir echt geholfen!! 
Und Lenzibald du hast recht die Dinger sind super teuer! Ich bau mir selber eins! 
Hey Splitcane wieso sind den 35 Mhz für Schiffe tabu?????
:q :q :m :m


----------



## siegerlaender (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Lupus! #h 
35MHz Anlagen dürfen nur für Flugmodelle verwendet werden. Der 35MHz Bereich ist zudem noch ins A und B - Band unterteilt.
40MHz Anlagen sind für den Schiffsmodellbereich zugelassen. Lediglich 4 Kanäle sind im 40 MHz Bereich für den Flugmodellsport reserviert. Welche das sind, weiß der Modellbauhändler.

Die Reichweite von 40 und 35 MHz Sendern sind identisch. Ich gehe mit meinen Flugmodellen bis an die Sichtgrenze!

27 MHz Anlagen sind nicht zu empfehlen.

Für Deinen Bereich würde eine Robbe Attack 40 MHz ausreichen. Die Anlage verfügt über 2 Kanäle und kostet hier  mit 2 Servos und Empfänger 59,90 Euro.
Solltest Du allerdings vorhaben eine &quot;Futterkippfunktion :q&quot; einbauen zu wollen brauchst einen  3 oder 4 Kanal Sender. Das wäre dann eine Skyport 4. Diese Anlage kostet inclusive 2 Servos und Empfänger dann aber auch gleich das doppelte.
Empfehlen kann ich Dir auch die Graupner 314  oder 414, die nehme ich im Flugmodellbereich als Schülersender. Für Dich würde dann auch hier die 40 MHz Variante interessant sein.

Ebay ist immer  einen Versuch wert,  gerade im Modellbaubereich!


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2003)

Jau,
die 35 MHz sind den Fliechern reserviert, die können den meisten Schaden anrichten. 
40 MHz und 27MHz sind für Boot und Auto. Drei oder vier Kanäle aus dem 40 MHz Band sind allerdings auch fürn Fliecher zugelassen.
Die Reichweite ist von der Sendeleistung der Sender ( 100mW gesetzlich festgelegt), die Übertragungssicherheit von der Empfängerqualität und der Verschlüsselung des Sendesignals abhängig (PCM, PPM, IPD).
Am störanfälligsten sind die 27 MHz`ler, weil, da ist am meisten Verkehr aufer Leitung, gefolgt von 40 MHz (Radiowellen). 35 MHz reagiert gerne auf Funkverkehr (Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen, Polizei, CB-Funk). Ist aber immer ortsabhängig.

Die Reichweite auf dem Wasser ist eher ungünstig, da das Wasser reflektiert.

Für ein Futterboot reicht, so nicht andere den selben Gedanken haben wie du, das Gewässer nicht anders modellsportlich genutzt wird, ein günstiger Markensender/Emfänger (Graupner, Futaba, Multiplex) aus.
Verwende für das Boot eine Stabantenne, dann dürfte dir nichts passieren.


Oh, Siegerländer hats schon geklärt.  

Wichtig noch, 35MHz ist anmeldepflichtig und einmalig gebührenpflichtg. Bei 40 MHz und 27 MHz wieß ich´s nicht. Hat sich vieles geändert in der Gesetzgebung.  

Hab nachgeschaut, 40 und 27 MHz sind anmeldepflichtig aber gebührenfrei www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-11-01-03-00_m/


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2003)

Da fällt mir ein,
Futterboote sind bei uns per Satzung verboten.  
.....................................habe da noch einen Heli stehen, der schafft 1,5 KG.

Mal sehen was die Kollegen dazu sagen. :q


----------



## Forellenfreund (14. Februar 2003)

@schroe.....

versteh ich das richtig das Du nen ferngesteuerten Hubschrauber hast .....??

Super Sache..... :l  :l 

Als ich klein war wollte ich auch immer umbedingt  so ein Teil ....

Glaube das war wegen so einer Serie ... PAtric Packard oder so ähnlich ....  lief so vor 15 - 20 Jahren.....

Du bist doch bestimmt der Held am Karpfenteich wenn Du mit dem Ding die Boilies und die Montagen ausfliegst.... 

Stell ich mir gerade vor und finde es ist ein schönes Bild.....   :q  :q  :q


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2003)

Hi,
habe es vor zwei Jahren aufgegeben (nach einem einschlägigen Erlebnis :q ). Ein Verbrenner-Heli steht noch im Keller. :q 
Wär sicher ein Spaß über den Angelteich zu hovern und Boilies reinzukippen, aber auch sehr aufwändig (wieder Gefühl für das Dingen antrainieren). :q


----------



## siegerlaender (14. Februar 2003)

Ich habe ein Flugzeug mit &quot;Bonbonabwurfschacht&quot;. Schätze da bekomme ich ca. 2 KG  Bolies  unter. Gib ma die Koordinaten durch und ich leg Dir nen Bolieteppich der sich gewaschen hat. Für Flugzeuge gibts übrigends auch Schwimmer! :q 

@schroe: &quot;einschlagende Erlebnisse&quot; hatte ich auch schon ein paar. Mit Helies und mit Flächenmodellen. Hatte mal einen großen Doppeldecker mit 60 ccm Kettensägenmotor. Hat beim Negativlooping die Flügel gestreckt.  Über 5000 DM Schaden....seid dem gehe ich wieder mehr angeln.... :q


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2003)

@Siegerländer,
so etwas tut richtig weh, das glaube ich dir auf´s Wort. #t 

Bei mir war es der Heli, gesteuert von einem Kumpel. Man wartet die Dinger nach jedem Flugtag länger als man geflogen ist. Kontrolliert jede kleine Schraube und trotzdem setzt sich ein Kugellager im Heckrohr auf der Abtriebswellle fest, durchfräst die Außenhülle des Heckauslegers und der Heckrotor fällt ab. 
Materialfehler. 
Der Heli stürzt mit 2000 U/min am Hauptrotor, vollkommen unkontrollierbar direkt neben uns ein. 
Das war für mich der Wink. 
Man kann solche Ausfälle bei noch so großer Sorgfalt nicht vermeiden (wirst du mir sicher zustimmen). Die Tücke beim Heli, man weiß nicht wo er hinstürzt, er geht in irgendeine Richtung und haut alles klein. 
Jetzt ist bei mir auch wieder &quot;Fläche&quot; angesagt, die schlagen wenigstens in einer definierten Richtung ein. :q


----------



## Forellenudo (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir vor zwei jahren auch ein solches Boot gebaut aber,habe anstatt boilis köderfische abgeladen.Ich habe mir im Modellbauladen einen großen Rumpf aus plastik gekauft,habe ihn ihnen mit Glasfaser gespachtelt die komplette fernsteuerung eingebaut(mit elektronichen Fahrtenregler)und obenauf eine Wasserdichte hartholzplatte(Dreifach geleimt) eingepasst und dann mein abwurfmechanismus hergestellt und montiert.das fertige Boot war damals der Hit am Immendorfer See.es stand lange zeit als ausstellungstück bei uns im modellbauladen bis es für den besagten see keine tageskarten mehr gab und ich das boot komplett für 1500DM verkauft habe.Der Bootsrumpf selber mit Material hat mich keine 100DM gekostet und die d vier Kanal fernsteuerung hab ich mir komplett mit servos in der Annonce für 150DM gekauft.Habe mir mal ausgerechnet wenn ich das gleiche boot heute nochmal bauen würde kämm es mich ca.75Euro dazu kämen noch die fernsteuerung und den Motor.Wenn ich heute die preise sehe ,die ein kleines boot kostet die heutzutage bei den Anglermessen angeboten werden kann ich nur mit dem kopfschütteln.

Gruß Forellenudo #h


----------



## Lupus (15. Februar 2003)

*Genau so ein Ding soll es sein!!!!!*

Mensch Forellenudo genau so ein Ding soll es werden!! Kipper für Boilies und Vorrichtung zum Köderfisch ausbringen!! #w 
Hast du Baupläne, Tips oder vielleicht sogar Bilder?
Wäre echt genial! :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Lupus
Ich hab zwar keine Baupläne aber dafür alles im Kopf  ,kannst mir ja eine PM mit Tel.senden und ich werde dich mal einweisen so schwer ist das gar nicht.

Ich schnitt aus der Deckplatte ein stück raus ca.15x15cm versah es mit schanieren und setzte es wieder ein wo ich es rausgeschnitten habe,auf diesem ausgeschnittenen stück setzte ich ein nach unten abgeschrägtes Kunstoffrohr 20cm lang und 10cm im Durchmesser und klebte es fest(Zweikomponentenkleber).den servo baute ich so ein das er mittels einer stange die platte anhebte und der Köderfisch oder Futtermittel ins Wasser fiel.An deck habe ich noch eine seperate kleine Lampe angebracht die per umlegung eine kleinen schalters das Boot hell erstrahlen ließ damit man abends wenn es dunkel war man genau verfolgen konnte ob der Köder an der richtigen stelle in wasser fiel.folgende funktionen hatte das Boot:Vorwärts/Rückwärts---Lings/Rechts---abkippen und Beleuchtung an/aus.Das Boot hatte durch die Deckplatte und Faserspachtel ,und großen akku ein großes eigengewicht was widerum den vorteil hatte das es super im wasser lag.Wichtig ist die richtige Motorengröße und stärke.Das Boot hatte eine Länge von 80cm und eine Breite von 40cm.So ich hoffe ich hab dir schon mal einen kleinen überblick verschafft und wenn du Fragen hast kannste mir eine mail schicken und ich werde alles Beantworten,ich kann dir auch mal alles aufzeichnen das du dir mal ein Bild machen kannst wie es gemacht wird.Ich kann dir nur sagen das es riesigen pass macht so ein boot zu bauen.

Viele Grüße 
                   Forellenudo #h


----------



## siegerlaender (15. Februar 2003)

Moin schroe,
Wir haben bei uns im Verein  alle zwei Jahre ein riesiges Helimeeting. (Pötingcup)  Da kommen die besten der Welt um ihre Flugkünste zu messen. Selbst Bob Johnsten oder Curtis Youngblood zerlegen da hin und wieder schon mal ein  Modell :q .
Leider bin ich letztes Jahr nicht sehr oft zum Fliegen gekommen. Ich hatte  arbeitsmäßig  wahnsinnig  viel um die Ohren und meine knappe Freizeit hab ich dann an der Ostsee verbracht.
Übrigends, bei uns im Club werden seid neustem auch Turbinenhelis  geflogen....Wahnsinn!


----------



## Lupus (15. Februar 2003)

*Du bist klasse!!*

@Forellenundo! Du bist ganz groß!! Ich werde mich bei dir melden! Danke :z ! Das kann aber noch ne Zeit dauern  :c muss warten bis ein Spezi von mir aus dem Urlaub zurück ist! Der ist für die Technik verantwortlich :q  Ich bin leider der Tim Taylor unter den Handwerkern!Echt vielen Dank und ich denke ich werde mich melden!:m :m  Muss sagen, bin erszt seit kurzem on board ihr seit alle sehr hilfsbereit!
Vorher war ich oft auf der Seite einer bekannten Angelzeitschrift mit ähnlichem Forum aberdas war total für den A.... #d 
Ich fühl mich sau wohl hier#6 #r #6


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2003)

@Lupus

WELCOME ON BOARD#v 



                Forellenudo #h


----------



## schroe (16. Februar 2003)

@ Lupus,
von mir natürlich auch ein herzliches Willkommen. #h 

@ Siegerländer,

Jau, der Pötingcup ist mir bekannt, ist ja sowas wie eine Legende.#6 

Youngblood und Johnsten durfte ich leider live noch nicht sehen, nur Videomaterial und das war schon unglaublich. 
Die beiden sind sowas wie die Gottheiten für den Heliflieger. :q Einfach nur genial.


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jemand ein ferngesteuertes Boot zum Schleppfischen genutzt?

Ein Clip dran, der beim Biss die Schnur freigibt, ein Wobbler drann und dann ab, über den See.
Stell ich mir lustig vor und viele Kiddies hätten bestimmt spass beim Angeln. :q  :q 

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## matti911 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fernbedienung/Futterboot*

Hallo zusammen ..

ich frage mich warum soviel aufwand wegen so ein Futterboot gemacht wird #q 

Kauft euch doch einfach ein RC Modellboot und baut euch hinten ein Kippvorrichtung und fertig ...
Der ganze spaß hat mir 50 Euro gek....


----------



## Ollek (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fernbedienung/Futterboot*



matti911 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ..
> 
> ich frage mich warum soviel aufwand wegen so ein Futterboot gemacht wird #q


:q:q:q

Das sagt ein Karpfenangler: "*warum soviel Aufwand...*" 

#h#h#h


----------



## matti911 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fernbedienung/Futterboot*

Ich hatte doch nur ne Wette am Laufen gehabt #h 
das ich ein Boot baue bis 100 Euro und nicht so eins was 1000 Euro kost....
Richtige Karpfen Angler gehen ohne Boot und Echo....
Das ist kein Angeln mehr oder......

Gruß 
      Mattes


----------



## Ollek (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fernbedienung/Futterboot*

najut...:m

Haste mal n Bildchen von der Klappvorrichtung?

Gruss


----------



## Shagtakh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fernbedienung/Futterboot*



matti911 schrieb:


> ....
> Richtige Karpfen Angler gehen ohne Boot und Echo....
> Das ist kein Angeln mehr oder......
> Gruß
> Mattes



Genau meine Rede! Als nächstes wird dann zum Echo noch n E-Shocker eingebaut damit man wirklich "den" Kapitalen Fisch kriegt. Wo ist es nur geblieben das alte Wissen um ein Gewässer? Wo sich Fische aufhalten, wann sie fressen und wann nicht...
Auch lange Märsche mal um einen See oder durch Gebüsch um halt dort anzufüttern wo man will.Sorry, aber ich bin absolut kein Freund von diesem ganzen Spielzeug und auch nicht von Echo´s.Das ist kein angeln mehr....kann man gleich in nen Forellenpuff gehen.Aber wie man merkt bringt "Werbung" für den Angler auch das Resultat...Geräte werden immer teurer da sie mit "raumfahrtechnologie" ausgestattet sind und so wie Frauen beinm shoppen , kauft der Angler das was er nicht braucht


----------

